# AK-48 anyone ?



## rebel (Jun 12, 2011)

my 1st yr trying the ak 48. ive got 4 females starting to show(earliest strain ive tried yet).
looks like these will be small short plants. they are outdoors in holes.
anyone tell me if this is the size they usually are and are they big feeders?


----------



## Locked (Jun 12, 2011)

How big they get wld depend on your grow style, length of veg period and what kind of training you employed on them. 

First time I ever grew Larry OG they were huge "bean stalk" type plants...I did no training on them...ever since then I hve topped and trained them and they now grow shorter and bushier.

I don't grow outdoors but I believe your plants will continue to veg and grow until there is enough darkness each day to induce flowering. I wldnt worry too much about how big or small they are at this stage of the game....jmo


----------



## leafminer (Jun 12, 2011)

Lord knows what will happen. All mine were hermie and I had 4 out of 5 male. I don't know how Nirvana dares to sell that strain.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 12, 2011)

I am growing the Ak 47 outdoor this year, and I am hoping for big plants.  I understood they would be big when I chose them, but you never can tell.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 12, 2011)

I did a Nirvana AK48 grow a few years ago and I was very pleased.  I grew the standard seeds, no fems.  I did a short veg and changed to 12/12 on the first day of sexing.  I ended up with very short, fast flowering, huge one cola'd plants.


----------



## rebel (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks all, according to reviews i read by googling, the ak 48 is a short plant.
i know theyre lot smaller than my mandalas.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Lord knows what will happen. All mine were hermie and I had 4 out of 5 male. I don't know how Nirvana dares to sell that strain.


 No Please don't say that!!!

I took the bait!! lol, I just germied 6 beans, and I've had lift off Houston. Send me a harem full of Feminized MOJO,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I did a Nirvana AK48 grow a few years ago and I was very pleased. I grew the standard seeds, no fems. I did a short veg and changed to 12/12 on the first day of sexing. I ended up with very short, fast flowering, huge one cola'd plants.


   This will be me, Clone each one, just in case!!!, Except i'll change to 12x12 then clone when I can sex them, usually in about 5 to 6 days to be sure which are girls., They still clone real easy and quick, I'm thinking about a month vegging


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 13, 2011)

rebel said:
			
		

> my 1st yr trying the ak 48. ive got 4 females starting to show(earliest strain ive tried yet).
> looks like these will be small short plants. they are outdoors in holes.
> anyone tell me if this is the size they usually are and are they big feeders?


 
 just curious about what latitude are you?? still having days short enough to trigger flowering!! Are they Autos??


----------



## Locked (Jun 13, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Lord knows what will happen. All mine were hermie and I had 4 out of 5 male. I don't know how Nirvana dares to sell that strain.


 Now that I think of it the 3 beans of AK 48 all were male...hve yet to flower out a female. Got a cpl accidental crosses though when I took the males out to late...


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Now that I think of it the 3 beans of AK 48 all were male...hve yet to flower out a female. *Got a cpl accidental crosses though when I took the males out too late*...


Haha! Tell me about it! As per my new grow. . .


----------



## rebel (Jun 13, 2011)

skag, im southeast. about 15hrs daylight now. no autos.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 13, 2011)

> This will be me, Clone each one, just in case!!!


OI! These are supposed to be AUTOS!
However, I bet you CAN clone them. Some of them. The non auto ones. 'nuff said.


----------



## Vegs (Sep 14, 2011)

I too grow AK48 from time to time when I am in need of a fast harvest. They grow short and the yields are on the average to low side depending on grow style and technique. I'm happy with it and would recommend to anyone.


----------



## rebel (Sep 14, 2011)

Im back with my AK-48 review.
I got 4 small scraggly looking things outdoors and reason theyre so ugly and small , they revegged. i got a 5th that was put out couple wks. later but also revegged, but is a pretty good one. 5-6' tall, good cola and some side branches with good buds also.
These were put out in April. Next yr. im planning on putting outdoors in May, or may just start em outdoors on the patio without lights. To avoid revegging.
Smoke report = i went last wk. and took a bud from a small plant, her hairs were all brown, trichomes cloudy. I cut it up fine and dried it for 2 days.
Good smooth smoke for quick dry. Buzz was soaring !! I think i hit it a little too hard maybe but the next day , gee what a hangover, never felt like doing anything.
So maybe too much or the strain itself ???? 

I went today and harvested the small one and the big one i got also due to bud rot starting in the main cola.
main cola was elbow length.

Im going to try ak 48 next yr , if they hadnt revegged they would of been good size plants.
sorry for so much typing but wanted to share.


----------



## stevetberry (Sep 17, 2011)

I have grown AK-48 at least three times now and it is my best producer and strongest buzz of the stuff that I grow.  My seeds came from Nirvana and they were feminized.  They have all shown preflowers by week 5 and I averaged over 5 ounces per palnt on my last grow indoors and this is after throwing several ounces away due to bud rot.  They are very heavy feeders and mine usually end up about 4 or 5 feet tall.  My skill level is not the best and I usually put too many palnts in my closet.  If they had room I have no idea how much they would produce.  I have had all females so far, I hope that I do not jinx myself.  JMO


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got a couple AK48 females outside, and 1 inside I'm not gonna get no 4 or 5 ounces, maybe 1 !/2 ready to smoke, there about 5 feet tall, flowers are frosting nicely!!  The girl in the orange pot, she's brainfart, she's frosting nicely too!!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 18, 2011)

rebel said:
			
		

> Im back with my AK-48 review.
> I got 4 small scraggly looking things outdoors and reason theyre so ugly and small , they revegged. i got a 5th that was put out couple wks. later but also revegged, but is a pretty good one. 5-6' tall, good cola and some side branches with good buds also.
> These were put out in April. Next yr. im planning on putting outdoors in May, or may just start em outdoors on the patio without lights. To avoid revegging.
> Smoke report = i went last wk. and took a bud from a small plant, her hairs were all brown, trichomes cloudy. I cut it up fine and dried it for 2 days.
> ...


 
Bummer about the bud rot, whats your approx. location??  I'm in northern puget sound, we get so much dew in Sept. it's really hard to avoid molds, and mildews!!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2011)

Giving you an update here Rebel, mine did not grow big.  Though the buds on them are BIG.  And they put on a lot of bud.  You can see them in my grow journal.

*Skag, yours look great!*


----------



## rebel (Sep 18, 2011)

skag im southern usa, west va.
mine had a great main cola and sides were fat also.
ak 48 is the 1st strain ive had bud rot like this. maybe strain related ??


----------

